# Wife comes home with a flea market gift!



## BamaBetta (Jul 23, 2009)

Mkay... my wifey love me a lot! She came home yesterday with a used 20g tank with all the fixings and a bunch of nice rocks and artificial plants that she found at a flea market.  There's no obvious odors, rings on the tank or any other alarming signs of neglect. My question is that since the seller didn't know about the original owners and I have no idea of what the conditions were in the tank before I got it how should I treat the tank before I set it up? I'm thinking about soaking the rocks and plants in an overdose of meds for about a week and doing a good scrubbing on the tank. Any other suggestions? Oh yeah, soon I'll be showing y'all the aquarium stand I'm making out of an old dresser for my 20g and 10g.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i would bleach it and let it klay in the sun for a few days


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, bleach would be good. Just make SURE you rinse rinse rinse after you use bleach. What a great gift!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Bleach it and rinse TONS then sit it out in the sun. You should be good after that. I would go buy a testing kit too to make sure everything is okay once the water is in the tank.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

If you bleach it... RINSE RINSE RINSE. Lay in the sun for a few days and RINSE RINSE RINSE again. And did I say rinse? lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

yeah lots of rinsing. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just keep rinsing just keep rinsing just keep rinsing rinsing rinsing LOL


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!! Oh man, no I got that song in my head. Just keep swimming just keep swimming what do we do? We swim swim swim!! AH!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL! Thats funny, doggyhog!! Vinegar can also be used instead of bleach. Like bleach, rinse, rinse, rinse!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Like everyone said, if you use bleach RINSE! 
I did like the idea of getting the water tested after it's all clean and set up.


----------



## BamaBetta (Jul 23, 2009)

So let me get this straight.... after I soak it in bleach I should do what?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL

Just keep rinsing just keep rinsing........ DARN IT! I got that song in my head again! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rinse, rinse, rinse!!!! Lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Just keep rinsing, just keep rinsing, just keep rinsing rinsing rinsing. lol =D


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Bleach it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

rinsing rinsing rinsing....
lalalalalala
What do we do? We rinsseeee. 
lol sorry. Good mood.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol Vikki! Rinse, Rinse, Rinse!!!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Rinsy Rinsy Rinsy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Have we said it enough yet? lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope!!!

Rinse rinse rinse rinse Rinse rinse rinse rinse Rinse rinse rinse rinse Rinse rinse rinse rinse Rinse rinse rinse rinse Rinse rinse rinse rinse Rinse rinse rinse rinse Rinse rinse rinse rinse Rinse rinse rinse rinse Rinse rinse rinse rinse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Rinse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rinsy rinsy rinsy rinsy rinse rinse rinse rinse RIIIINNNNSSSEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

























Rinsy rinse


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Still in a great mood Vikki!? :-D


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm going to be doing the rinse rinse rinse dance when I get this new tank haha.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol. We need to make a dance. LOL


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm trying to decide whether to use bleach or vinegar in this new tank. It was previously used as a saltwater tank...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hmm. Well if it was just a salt water tank, you should be able to do it with vinegar. But don't forget that one special thing you have to do..


RRIIINNNNSSSEEEEEE!
hehe


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Haha! Yeah rinse rinse rinse... rinse rinse rinse... rinse that tank! lol. 

I gota get myself a new biowheel and lightbulb too. I cannot wait to get this thing and clean it and RINSSSSSSSEEE it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you use vinegar you still have to rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse....


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol this thread makes me laugh all the time when I look at it.

P.S. 
Don't forget to rinse!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Have we mentioned how important it is to rinse? Rinse, rinse, rinse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

